# Moving to Dubai...without a job



## notthatholeplease (May 23, 2014)

Hey there everyone! 

Fantastic forum and I apologise for signing up and perhaps asking some questions that have already been answered in the thousands of threads here but I promise I have taken the time to look before posting.

Basically, I want to take the plunge and do something random that I feel will be a great asset to my career path. I want to get on a plane, put up in accommodation for a month and job hunt hardcore during that time.

I have saved up enough for a month to pay for accommodation, food, a sim card and potentially anything I can think of including an emergency flight back if needed.

I realise this is slightly crazy but, is it a horrendously bad idea?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

A month may or may not be enough to find a job that you feel comfortable in. Moreover, it would also depend on the kind of job you are looking for. It would make more sense to start applying for jobs, and perhaps line up a few interviews before you come over, so that there is something tangible to look forward to.


----------



## notthatholeplease (May 23, 2014)

ExpatnKids said:


> A month may or may not be enough to find a job that you feel comfortable in. Moreover, it would also depend on the kind of job you are looking for. It would make more sense to start applying for jobs, and perhaps line up a few interviews before you come over, so that there is something tangible to look forward to.


Hey there!

Thank for taking the time to reply 

That's exactly what I've been doing and to be honest, I'd taken any job. I'm looking for life experience and given I've only ever worked in Customer Service (but for some amazing companies) I know I won't get the best of jobs out there...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

notthatholeplease said:


> Hey there everyone!
> 
> Fantastic forum and I apologise for signing up and perhaps asking some questions that have already been answered in the thousands of threads here but I promise I have taken the time to look before posting.
> 
> ...


Doing it not, just as the summer kicks in, certainly is a horrendous idea. You could easily sit here till September and find nothing.

If you do it now, literally now just before the end of June, you might find something. But really I'd recommend waiting till mid/late September.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And in 'Customer Service' you will struggle as its a low wage job out here, unless you have multiple degrees and decades of experience such that you can go in at the top.

What degrees and qualifications do you have and how many years experience ?


----------



## ali.shah (May 31, 2014)

I agree with other's suggestions that its not a good idea to try your luck this time of the year. In Dubai Holy month of Ramadan will start end of this month and almost whole country will be hibernating.

Will suggest you to consider September. It would be nice if you could share your qualification and area of expertise may be I could be any help to you.

Not bragging but had met two gentlemen in a brunch and I sent them to few companies. They are on board now .

References do work


----------



## Cypriot84 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Could you put me in touch with someone/anyone?*



ali.shah said:


> It would be nice if you could share your qualification and area of expertise may be I could be any help to you.
> 
> Not bragging but had met two gentlemen in a brunch and I sent them to few companies. They are on board now .
> 
> References do work


Dear Ali.Shah,

I came across with your response to another jobseeker. I am also looking for a job and will be visiting Dubai between June 16-28 to meet some people. I'm 30 years old and have worked as a financial consultant and a client relations manager at a business consultancy firm. I'm originally from Nicosia, Cyprus and I speak Turkish.

If you think you would be able to help in any way, I can e-mail you my CV. I am ready to arrange appointments during my stay in Dubai.

Kind regards,
D.


----------



## Roozie37 (Sep 5, 2014)

I too will be taking the risk of moving over and job hunting so I am curious to know how you have got on in your search? Thanks


----------

